# step outline = σκαλέτα



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2010)

Η βικιπαίδεια αναφέρει σχετικά με τον όρο step outline:
A *step outline* is a detailed telling of a story with the intention of turning the story into a screenplay for a motion picture. The step outline briefly details every scene of the screenplay's story, and often has indications for dialog and character interactions. The scenes are often numbered for convenience. It can also be an extremely useful tool for a writer working on a spec script.

Λίγο-πολύ τα ίδια διαβάζουμε και στον οδηγό How to Write a Step Outline for Your Script:
A *step outline* is a detailed telling of a story intended to be turned into a screenplay for a motion picture. The step outline details every scene and beat of a screenplay's story and often has indications for dialog and character interactions. The scenes are often numbered for convenience. It is similar to a scriptment and more detailed and specific than either a treatment or an outline. It can also be an extremely useful tool for a writer working on a spec script.

Και τέλος από το βιβλίο _Screenwriting Is Storytelling: Creating an A-List Screenplay That Sells!_ της Kate Wright:
In the past, until a few years ago, screenwriters under contract to the studios wrote "film treatments," which are abbreviated film stories of about five to fifteen pages. Today, most screenwriters begin with a story and then adapt the story into a structural form called the *step outline*. The _film treatment_ is a short version of the screenplay written in story form. The *step outline* has become a popular intermediary form between the "treatment" and "screenplay," especially among film companies and studios, because while many writers are able to come up with a great story concept, when it comes time to execute the concept, few can actually deliver.

Ο ελληνικός όρος που αποδίδει το _step outline_ είναι η *σκαλέτα*. Η λέξη _σκαλέτα_ προέρχεται από το ιταλικό _*scaletta*_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2010)

Προσοχή, όχι σκαλιέτα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2010)

Παραδείγματα χρήσης της λ. *σκαλέτα*:

Bio/Pic ή Οι ζωές των λίγων: Ανάπτυξη σεναρίου με βάση βιογραφικό υλικό (της Χριστίνας Kallas-Καλογεροπούλου)
ΠΡΟΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΕΙΡΑΣ
Το κόνσεπτ και η περιγραφή των βασικών χαρακτηριστικών
Από το κόνσεπτ στη μεγάλη σκαλέτα
Η μεγάλη σκαλέτα
Από τη μεγάλη σκαλέτα στις αναλυτικές σκαλέτες των επεισοδίων
Αναλυτική Σκαλέτα, Επεισόδιο Πρώτο
Αναλυτική Σκαλέτα, Επεισόδιο Δεύτερο
Αναλυτική Σκαλέτα, Επεισόδιο Τρίτο
Από τις αναλυτικές σκαλέτες στη σκηνική γραφή​Εργαστήρι τηλεοπτικού σεναρίου:
Ποια η μυστική συνταγή της επιτυχίας;
• Το κυνήγι του concept!
• Τα κλισέ και η ανατροπή τους. Υπάρχουν όρια στην τόλμη;
• Τεχνική της σύνοψης και της σκαλέτας. Καθαρότητα της ιστορίας.​http://old-boy.blogspot.com/2008/11/blog-post_09.html:
Παλιότερα αυτό γινόταν με κάποια υποτυπώδη σκαλέτα, σενάριο, μυθοπλασία και ακολουθώντας μια στοιχειώδη ιεραρχία για να γευθείς τις σταγόνες που ξεχείλιζαν από τη καρδάρα τους. Και behind the curtains (όσο γινόταν) βέβαια.​Η σκαλέτα του _Ψυχώ_: http://www.scribd.com/doc/25290458/%CE%A3%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%AD%CF%84%CE%B1-Psycho.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 1, 2017)

Το _treatment_ ξέρει κανείς πώς το μεταφράζουν; Ή ίσως θα ήταν πιο σωστό να ρωτούσα _αν_ το μεταφράζουν, διότι σε μερικά κείμενα που το βρήκα μέχρι στιγμής το έχουν αφήσει αμετάφραστο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το _film treatment_ ξέρει κανείς πώς το μεταφράζουν;



Αν δεν βρεις, μπορείς να περιοριστείς στο «*σύνοψη*».


----------

